# 20 years old, UK, R33 insurance cost



## kazizaman (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm going to take my driving test in a few weeks time and I REALLY want the R33, manual transmission as my first car even though most people start off with a smaller car. I just don't want to work my way up to a group 20 car and won't be driving it around much either. Currently, I am 20 years old, I'll be 21 next April. I just want the lowest type of insurance, 3rd party. What kind of quotes should I expect from such a car and how much can be reduced if my parents were listed as one of the drivers?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

In your position I would brace myself for the fact that you will most likely..

- either not be offered an insurance quote at all
- or be quoted a figure that far exceeds the cost of an actual R33

I am not sure if being named as an additional driver under your parents' policy will have any real effect.

But there are many variables. Check the Go Compare, Compare the Market and Confused search engines..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Won't happen for a first car and if it does it will be with a black box which will expode in the first day or two.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought my first performance car when I turned 20 as well. It was a 3000gt twin turbo. Back then insurance cost me nearly 2k. I can't begin to imagine how much it costs now but I'd guess it will be more


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

JTJUDGE said:


> I bought my first performance car when I turned 20 as well. It was a 3000gt twin turbo. Back then insurance cost me nearly 2k. I can't begin to imagine how much it costs now but I'd guess it will be more


I always wondered how the 3000gt is to drive as its a v6 twin turbo? And 4 wheel drive.. On paper it looks good but i think it was overweight big time


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

samgtr said:


> I always wondered how the 3000gt is to drive as its a v6 twin turbo? And 4 wheel drive.. On paper it looks good but i think it was overweight big time


As Evo magazine said, 'It's a lot of Awful car for the money'


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

samgtr said:


> I always wondered how the 3000gt is to drive as its a v6 twin turbo? And 4 wheel drive.. On paper it looks good but i think it was overweight big time


Heavy yes but faster stock vs stock if you go by YouTube. If I'm honest, and I may feel differently if I drove one now, but it was a better drive. Mine was around 330bhp atw. Certainly at the time it had a cooler interior. It was a gt car though. I raced the shit out of it, everywhere was redlined. I sold it for a tt 300zx that blew a turbo after 2 days


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

more to the point, who waits till they are 20 to take their test


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> more to the point, who waits till they are 20 to take their test


Christ I missed that part. I passed 2 months after turning 17 and crashed 2 months after that into a stack of hay bales


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Google UK insurance group 1, close your eyes and pick one out.

That's the best thing you can do, saves you the money you would be wasting if were in fact 23 years old and able to afford to run and insure an r33 .

Then when you turn 23 you can take the thousands and thousands of pounds you have save from driving that Hyundai i10 for the last three years and go out and get that skyline r33 you have always wanted.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Interested to hear the costs.... !


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I would be seriously amazed if they even quote you.

And it would be FULLY COMP only - they would insist because of the car it is.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Expect around £3-4k


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Always some one out there that will insure you but the costs just wont be worth it unless youve got nice bundles of cash just laying around lol. 

When i was 20 i had a calibra turbo running around 230bhp and that was around £1000 to insure almost 15 years ago .


----------



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

Try Adrian flux mate they insured me at 21 on my r32 Gtr and was below 2k


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Youl be the same age as the car!


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

I had my R33 GTR (UK version) when I was 24 and the car was then 4 years old. I had 5 years no claims and it was still about £1600 but that was back in 2002.

Joking aside with 0 no claims and in todays money I would not be shocked to see way over £5K if they quote but you might be lucky and find someone who is desperate for younger drivers and gives you a good price.

Might even be cheaper to use an admiral multi car policy and buy a £200 cheap runner and insure that as well. For me I had E60 M5, Honda Civic and Nissan Patrol on an admiral policy for about £700 total.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Good luck I don't think you will find someone for under £2k


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Considering it cost me £1,100 on a DC5 with 5NCB at 21.. I'm hoping you don't get it cheaper than that on an R33! Haha.

In all seriousness, best of luck.

Didn't you tell me you've already owned the car for over 1 year... ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Saifskyline said:


> Good luck I don't think you will find someone for under £2k


I paid 2k when I was 25 back in 2004, he's got no chance.


----------



## Andyhopkins (Mar 17, 2014)

Well put it this way im 22 with a R33 GTR, and have 5 years no claims and im paying nearly 3k on my dads trader policy so good luck is all I can say. Most company's wont even quote you intill your 25 and if they do they're all around 4-6k mark at my age. soon as they hear skyline and 25 or under its game over for you and the bank balance lol


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Damn. Some of you young mofos pay an extortionate amount for insurance! When I was 21 and had a Skyline GTR I was paying £1300, admittedly that was some years ago now lol


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Subscribed, this should be interesting. :chuckle:


----------



## youask (Dec 4, 2013)

£350 32years in sweden


----------



## Lew777 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm 27 8 years ncb and paying £960 on a r32 gtr


----------

